

Why is processing a sorted array faster than an unsorted array? - suchabag
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-processing-a-sorted-array-faster-than-an-unsorted-array?rq=1

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions and discussions ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196)
<\- Most comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5960299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5960299)
<\- More comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4167834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4167834)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4170972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4170972)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4185226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4185226)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4355548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4355548)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4964931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4964931)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5167935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5167935)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5666751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5666751)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5679080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5679080)

